# Hill apparel website?



## jdegid (May 21, 2012)

I have googled but can't seem to locate

I am trying to find the manufacturer of "Hill" the Tag on the child size hoodie reads

Hill
Heavy Weight
Made in USA

the hoodie is a 88% Poly / Cotton blend no strings

Thanks for any help 

John


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do an RN# lookup.....


----------

